# Asda Spotlights?



## docsy (Mar 24, 2009)

Could spotlights such as these

ASDA Spotlight Bulb R80 Edison Screw 60W (2) Price Comparison | mySupermarket

be used for the heatlamp? I saw a post where similar ones from B&Q where used. Any info would be appreciated

cheers, shaun.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yep, a lightbulb is a lightbulb and a spot light is a lightbulb with just the bottom exposed. Reptile heat bulbs are spotlamps in a box with a picture of a lizard and an extra few quid on the price tag.


----------



## docsy (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks dude!


----------



## Big D (Oct 23, 2008)

and on that note... don't buy general bulbs from most pet shops as they 
have a tendancy to rip you off...
seen some selling a pretty average 100w bulb for £3.50
you can get 2 in B&Q for just over a pound....


----------



## farnell182 (Jan 26, 2009)

pet shop i go to, cheapest around for bulbs, are £3.50 each. but i was there when the order was brought in. was surprised at how cheap they was, £7.80 for 20..they get £70 back from 20, £62.20 profit. not bad..for them lol


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

yep as said light bulb all the same thing,,i use a tesco spot on my beardeds viv and it works perfect


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I buy mine in Morrisons.. 4 for £1.95.. great stuff.

Liz


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I used to use Asda's 100w spotlights in my 4x2 viv and always had great temps.
98p for two.


----------



## ansell1991 (Mar 2, 2009)

Big D said:


> and on that note... don't buy general bulbs from most pet shops as they
> have a tendancy to rip you off...
> seen some selling a pretty average 100w bulb for £3.50
> you can get 2 in B&Q for just over a pound....


 
my local shop had offers of buy one get one free.... 2 in pack and 50p each... 

asda ftw hey


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

:gasp: i pay £3.50 for my bulbs. The last one i bought which was new in and better :whistling2: cost me £5.00


----------



## docsy (Mar 24, 2009)

yea the problem was i was sold a red bulb few weeks ago, since putting in this one they seem a lot more active!


----------



## jasonkwong135 (Mar 27, 2009)

so basically a odinary spot light bolb is ok to use as a heat source for basking? they produce UV as well?


Jason


----------



## docsy (Mar 24, 2009)

they just provide heat! need a separate UVB fluorescent tube for the uv rays. i have a reptiglo 10.0 if that helps any.


----------



## jasonkwong135 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ooooh.... i c. So i will need both UV and spot night to create a good basking spot? I also notice that ppl use flourescent tube or bulb, do they just provide lighting for them so they when is day and night?

Jason


----------



## Emjay (Feb 11, 2009)

4x 60w bulbs in Homebase for £3.99


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you need to stop shopping at Homebase.!! better to shop at supermarkets.


----------



## Big D (Oct 23, 2008)

agreed thats dear from homebase....
i only get mine from b&Q as thats the only place i can still find 100w bulbs
the supermarkets don't seem to stock them any more....


----------

